

Show HN: A Node.js pipe to browser utility - ikessler
https://github.com/kessler/node-bcat

======
narsk
Very nice. I made a hosted version of something very similar here:
[http://nubs.narf.io/](http://nubs.narf.io/)

with the client here: [https://github.com/natlownes/nubs-
cli](https://github.com/natlownes/nubs-cli)

------
halostatue
Seems nice.

If I already have and use rtomayko's bcat, is there any reason I should be
using this version?

